# 2nd Gear Problems



## MACHINE HEAD (Dec 11, 2005)

Anyone have a problem shifting from 1st to 2nd? Every now and then my car refuses to go into second, and it is not because of the shift 1 to 4 light, it just doenst like to go into second.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Could it be clutch related? A sticking clutch caused all kind of problems in my F-body.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

I've had it a couple of times, only when cold. It would go into 3rd no problem so I drove it without 2nd. Next time in the car it works fine. It feels like a block is on the gate and its not the CAGS as I have mine bypassed. Since I can't reproduce it, I'll wait on a trip to the dealer.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I have that problem with first gear. Since day one. 1 out of every 12 starts I have to start in 2nd, or realy force it into 1st.:willy:


----------



## GTO_Mike (Jul 24, 2006)

*2nd gear problems*

I have never had this problem but every once in awhile my car pops out of gear when I'm in second. It only does it in that gear at low speeds. Anyone else have this happen? Also, what is the diff between an M6 and an M12?


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

bottom line................this tranny is funky. i hope the rip shifter helps this engagement issue out a bit.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Edit: This was supposed to be a reply to Pearl Jam

Every once in a long while mine will do that. I just back it off, let the clutch out, give it a left-to-right shake in neutral, try again, and it goes right in. I've had other cars with the same behavior. I've seen where others complained have had the same thing about reverse while cold, but I've never had that problem.

Gerry


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine did when new, what I discovered was I needed to pull the shifter towards me when dropping into second during break in and that solved my problem. Seems a slight tug towards your leg was all that was needed. After about 10000 miles it seems to drop no problem. If I could just find 3rd when ripping at 60mph. Good luck.:cool


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

GTO_Mike said:


> I have never had this problem but every once in awhile my car pops out of gear when I'm in second. It only does it in that gear at low speeds. Anyone else have this happen? Also, what is the diff between an M6 and an M12?


Mine will pop out of 1st if I don't make sure it is pressed all the way. No 2nd gear problems.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

My SVT had difficulty going into 1st and reverse when at a stop. I tried a "tranny cocktail" with a friction enhancer, which helped a little. Sometimes I had to turn off the ignition to get it into reverse. I think performance trannys are just finicky sometimes.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I only have that problem under hard acceleration. I think it's due to the engine torqueing the transmission. I'll go to slam it back into second and either it doesn't go, or I miss.. kind of like it's not synched up.


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

If you have problems shifting into first or reverse from a start, try moving the shifter into second gear, and then trying to get it back into first or reverse... for some reason this works for me... seems like it clears up the gearbox.


----------



## 36Goat (Jun 23, 2006)

Mine shifts kinda crummy into second. Took it to the dealer, said nothing was wrong. Ordered a Hurst shifter two months ago. Still waiting for it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I Stall Automatics said:


> If you have problems shifting into first or reverse from a start, try moving the shifter into second gear, and then trying to get it back into first or reverse... for some reason this works for me... seems like it clears up the gearbox.


*Bypassing the problem is not going to correct it. IF there is something wrong get it checked. Starting out in 2nd gear is not the answer. If it were, there'd be no 1st gear :willy: *


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

:agree Trans problems do not fix themselves.A hydrolic problem will cause 1st and reverse difficulty so will overfilled or wrong vicosity fluid.Mechanical problems cause pop outs like worn internal parts or shifter issues.Make dealer aware of problem asap.


----------

